# CD bedrucken



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

Ich kann mit meinem Drucker CD's bedrucken und wollte die Bilder dann in PS machen gibt es da irgendwelche Vorlagen oder so? Man kann ja nicht immer einen kreis mit den genauen maßen malen.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (22. Mai 2004)

*Musterknabe.*

Also,

zum Einen gibt es ja extra Labelprogramme, welche Dir die Schablone schon vorgeben, die Du dann einfach mit einem Bild füllen kannst.

Und in Photoshop
eine Kreis von Hand zu malen brauchst Du auch nicht. Dafür gibt es ja das Auswahl-Werkzeug, mit dem man auch Kreise aufziehen kann. Wenn Du zuvor die feste Größe einstellst, hast Du einen Kreis mit einem Klick erzeugt.

Ich würde mir ein Musterdokument erstellen, auf dem - vor transparentem Hintergrund nur die Scheibe (z..B. als weiße Fläche zu sehen ist.
Wenn Du dann in der Ebenenpalette "transparente Bereiche schützen/sperren" anklickst, kannst Du nur noch gestalten, was auch wirklich auf der Scheibe zu sehen sein wird, keine Randbereiche.
Natürlich solltest Du das nicht auf Deiner Musterebene machen, sondern immer auf einem Duplikat, dass praktischerweise auch gleich den aktivierten Schutz der transparanten Bereiche hat.


----------



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

ich habe da ein programm (CD Label print) äber welche Maße brauche ich dann in Photoshop?

EDIT
Wenn ich den kreis mit einer Festen größe mache, welche brauche ich und welche sollte ich für das Gesamte Dokument verwenden?
sry mache sowas zu 1. mal


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Mai 2004)

Wofür gibts Lineale? CD abmessen => Ps Lineal einblenden oder direkt das Dokument mit dem Durchmesser der CD erstellen und dann dürfte es kein Problem mehr sein die CD da anzupassen (kleiner Tip: Transformieren).

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

ok, nur beim inneren kreis habe ich ein Problem, wie kann man die Aktuelle Auswahl Zentrieren? Dann habe ich alles.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Mai 2004)

Wenn du die Auswahl des Großen Kreises hast, kannst du die Auswahl transformieren. Beim skalieren dann Alt+Shift gedrückt lassen. Ansonsten könntest du die kleine Auswahl auch füllen, den Kreis zentrieren und dann die Auswahl laden


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Mai 2004)

Normalerweise kann man eine Auswahl nicht ausschneiden ...
Du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass man z.B. ein Teil eines Bildes ausschneidet und dann wieder einfügt. Dann ist es automatisch zentriert. Aber ich habe die Frage ja auch nicht gestellt


----------



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

ich meine ich habe einen Großen Kreis mit weis gefüllt und eine Auswahl in der größe des kleinen kreises ich möchte jetzt diese Auswahl zentrieren und das weiße darin löschen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Mai 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, deine kleine Auswahl auf einer neuen Ebene zu füllen, diese dann per ausschneiden und wieder einfügen (Strg+A => Strg+X => Strg+V) zu zentrieren. Dann kannst du die Auswahl des kleinen Kreises laden, auf die Ebene des großen wechseln und auf Entf drücken. Eine Möglichkeit ...


----------



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

Ok habs jetzt thx@all


----------



## Consti (22. Mai 2004)

Es sollte mal einen Contest geben mit dem man alles in Paint macht - und das beste BIld gewinnt dann!

Fänd ich mal lustig - dann kann man mal sehen, dass man auch mit absolut unqualifizierter Software was leisten kann.

Es gab hier ja mal das Bsp. mit dem F, das 3-D Transformiert werden sollte!


----------



## Consti (22. Mai 2004)

Jo, Screenshots machen - Paint startet schneller als PS 
Auch noch auf meinem 2600+ )

Aber dafür is die Komprimierung richtig Übel )

Aber Strecken und Zerren kann es auch, das ist schon mal etwas - aber trotzdem ich hab mit Paint meine 1. Erfahrungen gemacht - auf meinem tollen 33 MHZ (den man auf 10 MHZ runtertakten konnte) mit Win3.1 )

NUn das ist aber Offtopic - zurück zum Thema:

AJa, glaube da ist alles geklärt oder?


----------

